# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Auto-Clicker] Chimpeon - Safe and Intuitive Auto Clicker and Key Sender

## ChimpeonFan

*Chimpeon*
*Key sender and auto clicker for Elder Scrolls Online (and many other games)*

Chimpeon is a Windows key sender and auto clicker that can perform a wide range of actions in many games including Elder Scrolls Online. Key and mouse buttons used in-game are triggered using either a pixel colour change or a time interval, allowing complete control over game automation. The software is simple to configure and use (no scripting is required) and it does NOT access or alter game files, memory or CPU processes. For addtional safety, Chimpeon also enables you to specify a name during installtion so the exe, Windows process, shortcuts and title bar adopt that name.

    

*Download Chimpeon*

A fully functional (yet time restricted) installation of Chimpeon can be downloaded from the developer's website...

Download Now

NOTE: Chimpeon does not contain a virus or malware... View the VirusTotal report.

*What Chimpeon can do for you*

Automate combat rotationsAutomatically react to game event warningsAccept notificationsPrevent AFKAutomate chatMove a character (in a limited way)

*Documentation*

Chimpeon is fully documented on its website...

Help101sPDF Guides

*Help & Support*

The Chimpeon developers are very helpful and there are a number of resources to help and support you...

TroubleshootingContact Form

*Requirements*

 Windows 10, 8, 7, Vista, XP - 32bit or 64bit versions Elder Scrolls Online (or another supported game)

*Getting Chimpeon to Work with Elder Scrolls Online*

 Chimpeon must be run as Administrator Method 3 must be used for all Actions A Duration (e.g. 100) must be specified for all Actions

The following guide should be used if you encounter a problem when using Chimpeon with Elder Scrolls Online...

Getting Chimpeon Working with a Game

*Using Chimpeon Configuration Strings Created by Other Users*

If the pixel color functionality of Chimpeon is used it is unlikely a configuration string exported by another user will work without modification. This is because Elder Scrolls Online interfaces are configured differently. Screen resolution, graphics quality and addons can affect pixel detection. It is therefore advised you only use other user's configuration strings as a starting point for your own configuration. Once you familiarise yourself with the Chimpeon concept, configuring it is very quick and easy... and some might even say fun!

*Other Supported Games*

Chimpeon is also known to work with the following games (and many more):

AionArcheageBlade and SoulCabalDiablo 3Elder Scrolls OnlineGuild Wars 2NeverwinterRiftStar Wars - The Old RepublicTera OnlineWildStarWorld Of WarcraftWindows Store gamesBrowser gamesAndroid games (emulated)

Chimpeon - Plays Your Game

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.15.1 is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## Elixa

> Hi,
> 
> I want to let you know about an auto clicker/key sender I've been using for a while in many games including Elder Scrolls... Chimpeon.
> 
> Chimpeon is easy to configure and allows you to automate many aspects of gameplay - it's especially good at high end DPS rotations.
> 
> You can configure it to press keys and mouse buttons when a particular pixel colour is detected (i.e. when a spell is ready) or when a timer expires.
> 
> It appears to be safe to use and is perhaps the best way of automating your Elder Scrolls gameplay without getting banned or suspended.
> ...


Hello there i have bought Chimpeon for ESO really excited to try something new, can you give me some example strings for basic rotations like skill-light attack weaving-skill-bar swap-skill etc so i can learn and adapt my own rotations.

----------


## Hex2Dec

> Hello there i have bought Chimpeon for ESO really excited to try something new, can you give me some example strings for basic rotations like skill-light attack weaving-skill-bar swap-skill etc so i can learn and adapt my own rotations.



What I have i exciting screen spinning around and around...

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> What I have i exciting screen spinning around and around...


The developers are trying to fix this issue. Can you please send them details about your Windows platform (e.g. 10, 7, etc), screen resolution, and whether you have Windows scaling enabled...

Chimpeon - Plays Your Game

Also, try the "Crazy Mouse Movement" troubleshooting guide to fix it...

Chimpeon - Troubleshooting

----------


## Hwang Mi Hee

Stops every 5mins or so if you dont buy the full version....

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Stops every 5mins or so if you dont buy the full version....


Of course. Developers need to eat too!!

----------


## Supvictor

Do u know any tutorial to use it on ESO?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

The PDF guides on the developer's website are a good place to start. They are generic and apply to any game...

Chimpeon Guides

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.9.1.3

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## gmi

Anyone has any config to share? I'd love to get block after skills to be auto, any tips?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Updated post to make it more useful

----------


## warble00

Anyone actually using this in ESO?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Anyone actually using this in ESO?


Not tried it myself but friends have. No idea what they play tho... I'm more WOW!

----------


## warble00

> Not tried it myself but friends have.


Do any of them hang out some place where there is more active discussion of ESO botting?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Do any of them hang out some place where there is more active discussion of ESO botting?


No sorry  :Frown:

----------


## phantom325

> Anyone actually using this in ESO?


I just tried it out overnight at a Dolmen to powerlevel an ult - suspended when I woke up in the morning. Seems like Zenimax is a lot more quick with bans than WoW is. (I don't know if it's temp or perm, didn't receive an e-mail and it just says "Account Suspended")

----------


## warble00

> I just tried it out overnight at a Dolmen to powerlevel an ult - suspended when I woke up in the morning. Seems like Zenimax is a lot more quick with bans than WoW is. (I don't know if it's temp or perm, didn't receive an e-mail and it just says "Account Suspended")


I see people all the time AFK leveling at dolmens. This is the first time I've heard of someone getting suspended for it.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I see people all the time AFK leveling at dolmens. This is the first time I've heard of someone getting suspended for it.


If users are blatant about their automation there is a chance they will get banned. Be subtle, do the automation in areas that don't have high numbers of other players, don't "advertise" the fact you are using a clicker and there is a good chance you will be OK.

----------


## phantom325

> I see people all the time AFK leveling at dolmens. This is the first time I've heard of someone getting suspended for it.


Gyazo - ae9f493e91b2697ccf447f7f9d7ed821.png
This was with using randomized clicking as well, though it is a popular spot.

----------


## warble00

> Gyazo - ae9f493e91b2697ccf447f7f9d7ed821.png
> This was with using randomized clicking as well, though it is a popular spot.


I don't think that botting all night was wise. But I'm still surprised you got suspended for just one session.

Did you do any afk leveling of any kind prior to that session?

It sounds like your character was firing continuously but randomly. That is not the way to do it. You only want the character to fire when there is a target in range. That way you aren't firing when there are no enemies present.

----------


## phantom325

> I don't think that botting all night was wise. But I'm still surprised you got suspended for just one session.
> 
> Did you do any afk leveling of any kind prior to that session?
> 
> It sounds like your character was firing continuously but randomly. That is not the way to do it. You only want the character to fire when there is a target in range. That way you aren't firing when there are no enemies present.


Nothing at all beforehand - this was my first time ever doing any sort of automation on ESO. But yes, my character was firing even when there were no targets in range, so that was likely it.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.12.1.6

Includes the anticipated Area Scan feature that allows you to automate fishing amongst other things!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.12.2.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.14.1.4

Includes a Wizard to make configuring combat rotations easier.

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.14.1.5

Fixes an issue with Status Hotkeys.

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## FOTIS21

Anyone use it on ESO? Any good?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Anyone use it on ESO? Any good?


All I can say is it works with ESO. I prefer to play WOW so haven't done any proper testing with Chimpeon in ESO. Sorry.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.15.1.3 Beta release

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.1.1 has been released!

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.5.3 has been released!

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## jabbermewmew

Used to use this for ESO, worked great while I had it. About to buy again, hope it works still  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Yes, it still works  :Smile:

----------


## Lavillana

How good is it at picking locks in ESO?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

I've never done it myself but I guess if there are unique pixels within lock picking screen artifacts, then yes. Just setup key presses or mouse clicks (Actions) that react to pixels (Trigger Pixels) found.

----------


## Sabiancym

I contacted you through your contact section of your website but never got a reply. So I'll try here. I have two issues.

1. Even though I purchased a license and activated it within the program, it will still shut off and tell me to purchase/activate if I leave it running long enough. So I go to Help > Activate and enter my information. It then says "Chimpeon is now active", but later on it will again turn off while a script is running and tell me to purchase. I can't remember if it happened after I closed the program and re-opened, or if it happens even without closing. Does the registration get reset every time the program is closed? 

2. Is there an interrupt feature that stops any and all actions immediately? Like say I want a button to be held for 4 seconds, but if a certain pixel color is detected within those 4 seconds I want it to immediately stop. How do I do that? I have tried one group, multiple groups with interrupts, and multiple variations of everything I can think of. No matter what, if that 4 second button press starts, it will always go the full 4 seconds.

----------

